# Your top Five movie of 2014



## Flame (Dec 21, 2014)

I would love to post mine.. but my spare time was spent on games more. didn't have too much spare time and the time i did have I wanted to spend on games.

this thread is a my way of finding good movies of 2014 which i should watch.

and a thread for GBAtemp to discuss the best movie of 2014.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 21, 2014)

The Lego Movie (easily the best as I'm a huge Lego nut)

22 Jump street

Lucy

Theory of Everything


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 21, 2014)

1) Guardians of the Galaxy
2) Planet of the Apes
3) Godzilla
4) Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (yeah, I really liked it a lot)
5) 22 Jump Street

I'm a huge fan of Dumb & Dumber but Dumb and Dumber To is a piece of shit. The most I got out of it were a couple of chuckles. *sigh* Biggest disappointment of 2014.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 21, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> 1) Guardians of the Galaxy
> 2) Planet of the Apes
> 3) Godzilla
> 4) Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (yeah, I really liked it a lot)
> ...


Honestly I don't get how people expected a sequel of a 20+ year old movie would be good


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Honestly I don't get how people expected a sequel of a 20+ year old movie would be good


 

CONFIRMED! STAR WARS DOOMED!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 21, 2014)

Flame said:


> CONFIRMED! STARS WAS DOOMED!



Well at least Carey has reached the level of god awful that Adam Sandler has reached (at least not yet)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 21, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Well at least Carey has reached the level of god awful that Adam Sandler has reached (at least not yet)


Adam Sandler hasn't done a decent film in years while Carrey's appearance in Kick Ass 2 was a lot better than anything Sandler could've done.

Damn shame they killed off Carrey from Kick Ass 2 so soon.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 21, 2014)

Nightcrawler
Gone Girl
Predestination
'71
Ninja Turtles

Been a strange year for both games and movies lol.


----------



## Edster (Dec 21, 2014)

Not a stellar year for movies but my fav's are:

5. Can't really think of a #5 spot so maybe Gone Girl or Annabelle (thought it had a good creep factor)
4. Peabody and Sherman
3. The Lego Movie
2. Captain America Winter Soldier
1. Guardians of the Galaxy (by far best movie of the year

The rest were nothing special. Mostly disappointments.


----------



## Haymose (Dec 21, 2014)

Out of the films I've seen already...

1) Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
2) X-Men: Days of Future Past
3) Guardians of the Galaxy

I'm kinda disappointed in that list. Its been a terrible year for horror flicks and I haven't seen much of whats come out in the past months. I'm amazed everybody keeps listing 22 Jump Street. I stopped watching half-way, the bromance comedy was way overkill.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2014)

I am stacking up films to see (Gone Girl, Fury, Nightcrawler all sitting there needing to be watched and I am also awaiting John Wick).

The only films that really stuck with me this year were The Raid 2 and I think I only saw Snowpiercer this year but that was technically a 2013 film. Such a thing is probably going to be a problem as I mainly watch things on DVD and that does mess things around a bit for me.

Guardians of the Galaxy was an amusing distraction but I have no desire to ever see it again, though with the possible exception of the first two Blade films and The Punisher films that applies to basically every comic book turned film for me, including xmen DOFP. 22 jump street I felt the same about, though I did make me giggle a few times. Inbetweeners 2 was not as tight as the TV show or first film but still highly amusing. Predestination was one of the better time travel films I have seen in a while, though Edge of Tomorrow did OK as well. The Equalizer more or less scratched the itch that the lack of Bourne films caused, though thinking back The Purge: Anarchy and the Raid 2 again certainly helped. The Lego Movie was better than I expected, I might even watch it again one day.

Enemies Closer was a pretty amusing Jean-Claude Van Damme film. Stupid as anything but exactly what I wanted that night.

All in all meh really, though The Raid 2 really was most of what I wanted in a cheesy film.

....

I just realised, no games really, no films really, not much TV, a few books but by no means many.... I have no recollection of what I did for entertainment this year. I think the most time would probably have been on machining/electronics youtube videos.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2014)

- Interstellar
- The Lego Movie
- Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
- Guardians of the Galaxy
- Captain America: Winter Soldier

In no particular order.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 22, 2014)

Haymose said:


> Out of the films I've seen already...
> 
> 1) Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
> 2) X-Men: Days of Future Past
> ...


Did you see The Babadook?

On a side note I just watched The Equalizer, was pretty good! Kind of like Taken, better than Taken 2. Taken 3 is out in 3 weeks lol!
'The Drop' with Tom Hardy is also very good!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

I watched Grand Budapest Hotel yesterday and it was such a marvellous experience of a film that I've not seen in years, that being because I disliked Wes Anderson's Royal Tenebaums and was put off from it but after deciding to go along with it I discovered one of the best 2014 films, or hell, of years to come by!

By the way, if you don't like 4x3 AR films any more then you might hate this.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I watched Grand Budapest Hotel yesterday and it was such a marvellous experience of a film that I've not seen in years, that being because I disliked Wes Anderson's Royal Tenebaums and was put off from it but after deciding to go along with it I discovered one of the best 2014 films, or hell, of years to come by!
> 
> By the way, if you don't like 4x3 AR films any more then you might hate this.


Honestly I don't mind 4:3 it just depends on the TV and how it handles the ratio


----------



## XDel (Dec 25, 2014)

In no order.

1. Enemy (edit, no that is 2013) ummm Godzilla Rises (fanedit)
2. The Lego Movie
3. Grand Budapest Hotel
4. Map to the Stars
5. As Above so Below


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Honestly I don't mind 4:3 it just depends on the TV and how it handles the ratio


 
The 4x3 AR is handled ideally because it takes back to the times when the TV's were this resolution than 16x9 AR.

I'm going to watch Moonrise Kingdom tomorrow.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The 4x3 AR is handled ideally because it takes back to the times when the TV's were this resolution than 16x9 AR.
> 
> I'm going to watch Moonrise Kingdom tomorrow.


Yeah bit a lot of times i found it can look like crap on certain on wide screens


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 28, 2014)

_Need for Speed_ went under the radar for a lot of people, I don't know why they disliked it it's what _The Fast and the Furious_ films were once about and I totally love that this film is exactly like it, and so, I hope they'll make a sequel.

After _Tokyo Drift_ (damn great soundtrack it has) I lost all interest I had for the _F&F_ franchise since they decided to target a different audience than street races with awesome cars. It was pretty stupid of them to name the 4th movie of the _F&F_ franchise as _Fast and Furious_ which just created confusion and newcomers may think that's the first one rather than the fourth.

Oh yeah, Justin Lin is in charge of the new Star Trek movie haha, that's gonna be hilarious!


----------



## TecXero (Dec 28, 2014)

I might have to keep an eye on this as I haven't watched any movies this year. I've heard a lot of good things about the Marvel movies, of course, so I'll have to check those out.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 28, 2014)

TecXero said:


> I might have to keep an eye on this as I haven't watched any movies this year. I've heard a lot of good things about the Marvel movies, of course, so I'll have to check those out.


 
The important part is to disregard what critics say as they tend to think they know what's best for the viewers.

Seriously, I can't believe critics are all praising Boyhood, it's just unnecessary long (2h40m), uninteresting, boring, mediocre script and the acting really isn't something to glare at either.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 29, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The important part is to disregard what critics say as they tend to think they know what's best for the viewers.
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe critics are all praising Boyhood, it's just unnecessary long (2h40m), uninteresting, boring, mediocre script and the acting really isn't something to glare at either.


I haven't paid attention to popular media in a long time, that includes the journalism. I just stick to people that I've grown to trust. If nothing else, I just pop over to Rotten Tomatoes and check the user aggregate rating.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 29, 2014)

Interstellar (Unlike Inception, I understood this one when I first saw it )

Big Hero 6 (Might be my favorite Disney movie of all time)

X-men: Days of future past (Classic)

Guardians of the Galaxy (Chris Pratt ftw)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (You no ape!)


----------



## bowser (Dec 29, 2014)

In no particular order:

1) Interstellar
2) X-Men: Days of Future Past
3) Captain America: Winter Soldier
4) Big Hero 6

Couldn't think of any more. I don't watch too many movies.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 30, 2014)

Any random movies!

1.    Guardian of the Galaxy
2.    Captain America: Winter Soldier
3.     How To Train Your Dragon 2
4.     Big Hero 6
5.     The Hobbit 3: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 31, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Nightcrawler
> Gone Girl
> Predestination
> '71
> ...


 
I really enjoyed Gone Girl because it's different from the genre that I'm used to (comedy) and it came as a surprise how everything came together.

Now what I did not expect was to see 



Spoiler



Ben Affleck's meaty cock


 now that proves why he's gotta be Batman!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 1, 2015)

orgot to dd the avgn movie was great!


----------



## greyhound (Jan 1, 2015)

5. Montana
4. Chef
3. Grand Budapest Hotel
2. The Guest
1. Nightcrawler


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 1, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> orgot to dd the avgn movie was great!


 
That "movie" at best is mediocre, anything higher is undeserving.

Watched the first 45mins and then turned the fucker off, what a piece of shit it is.

There's a topic about the AVGN movie on GBATemp - http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-avgn-movie.371253/


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 1, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That "movie" at best is mediocre, anything higher is undeserving.
> 
> Watched the first 45mins and then turned the fucker off, what a piece of shit it is.
> 
> There's a topic about the AVGN movie on GBATemp - http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-avgn-movie.371253/





WiiCube_2013 said:


> That "movie" at best is mediocre, anything higher is undeserving.
> 
> Watched the first 45mins and then turned the fucker off, what a piece of shit it is.
> 
> There's a topic about the AVGN movie on GBATemp - http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-avgn-movie.371253/


 I just really liked it but I'm very biased in that I likenavgn and found the story to be good (in my mind atleast) as the ideas about et was cool. Either way it was impressive for like a 200k budget


----------



## T-hug (Jan 16, 2015)

XDel said:


> In no order.
> 
> 1. Enemy (edit, no that is 2013) ummm Godzilla Rises (fanedit)
> 2. The Lego Movie
> ...



I just watched As Above So Below with my wife and it scared the crap out of us!
Great movie really liked it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 27, 2015)

Captain America Winter Soldier
Big Hero Six
Lego Movie
Guardians of the Galaxy
Battle of Five Armies


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 1, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> 1) Guardians of the Galaxy
> 2) Planet of the Apes
> 3) Godzilla
> 4) Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (yeah, I really liked it a lot)
> ...


I really like 22 Jump street movie in this list.


----------

